# Garage tool storage



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Slowly sorting out my garage and at the point of considering what to do with my random collection of scruffy tools.

I'm not a mechanic or fervent diyer so I just have a couple of shifters, few pliers, a dozen screwdrivers, couple of hammers, couple of saws, set of sockets, about four thousand allen keys, just stuff that gets accumulated.

I like the idea of a cabinet of drawers, have seen so great setups in here.
But that's probably overkill and would require some floor space so was looking at a chest with drawers but that would really require some bench space that I'm reluctant to give up and then I saw magnetic rails which I thought might work out ok as it keeps things semi tidy and easy to retrieve.
Don't really want a classic toolbox, had a couple and they just end up a big pile of stuff. The idea of drawers appeals so stuff can be segregated and shoved away.

Anyone used the magnetic bars for tools? Any downside?


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

i use them for allen keys / screw drivers / pliers - works well. They are on a sheet on MDF that is fixed to the wall and has screws in it for hanging other tools.

Or you could go fancier and buy a peg board


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, you can buy tool boards.....I’d get one of them. I made my own but the bought ones are good.
Regards
Paul


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I went with a Halfords tool box with drawers and a peg board -










the drawers are only for select tools that i would possibly need to take with me to places (sockets, ratchet spanners and some other bits) as the box has a handle.

the peg board is used for the everyday items that i'd need to grab easily, or would otherwise get lost in the tool box as you mentioned.

the peg board was £27 off ebay including the hangers.

For drills I used an IKEA wine rack with some rubber edging:


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

The Ikea wine rack for drills / driver tools is inspired!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone, peg board wasn't something I'd thought a lot about, will have a look around.
That toolbox with drawers might be the ideal half way house, not a full on mechanic setup and not just a box.
More googling ahead.....


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Things escalated...


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

should be fun filling that with 4000 allen keys


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

its not a tool box without stickers..................


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh I got big sticker plans....!

Total overkill but my mrs talked me into it and have enough random bits and pieces lying around to fill it I'm sure


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Hijacked the mrs' vinyl cutter again


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Like the blank under spanners, sets it off nicely. :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Wish I could take credit for aesthetics, just haven't decided what goes in there yet!
Put most things away, bottom drawers are going to have some pretty random stuff in them when I get round to it.


----------

